# First Purchase



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

This was the first puchase that got me hooked.

Boy did i not know how addictive this could be.

.


----------



## Dan_77 (Oct 20, 2016)

cool


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Looking Great


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, very nice watch.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Thanks, this was a buy from a ship salvage yard/site i was actually looking for a desk and saw this online and as i had been looking for a smallish uncomplicated watch snapped it up, so began an obsession that has taken quite a few different roads so far.*

*I have recently had my eyes on a passageway clock but they have sold out of the one I liked for now.*


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

So are you into quartz, mechanical, bit of both? I've got a couple of quartz but seem to have fallen for mechanicals myself.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Pip said:


> So are you into quartz, mechanical, bit of both? I've got a couple of quartz but seem to have fallen for mechanicals myself.


 *I did start off with quartz military as the sole focus, but now if I like the look of a watch nothing is out of bounds. 10 quartz- 5 mechanical- and 2 hand winding not counting various in's and outs who knows where this will end up? * :laugh:


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Was discussing this topic in actual reality today. I am considering pulling the trigger on a Marathon 41mm and have not been able to decide between the quartz or mechanical version. Instinctively as an EDC nut I have always liked watches that power themselves...now I know that not many of us will actually experience battle, but for me its still important to keep with the general thought pattern of why the watch was made and its general purpose. It was pointed out to me that in the general rough and tumble of battle a mechanical is going to have be very tough to survive and a quartz is probably the best option. Looks like I will be going Marathon quartz (and saving £200...)


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*CWC/Silvermans also do a General Service auto/date that is £ 240.00 dearer than the quartz no date version. *


----------

